# casting question



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

what kind of distance can i expect from a 12ft xxheavy tica and a diawa shw20 grandwave?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

don't know how far you cast or your casting style. But I can get about 120 -130 yards with 8oz standard hatteras cast, that if I don't break the rod.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> don't know how far you cast or your casting style. But I can get about 120 -130 yards with 8oz standard hatteras cast, that if I don't break the rod.




funny you should respond Teo- it's *your* old GW20


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> funny you should respond Teo- it's *your* old GW20


well, in that case.. you'll prolly get about 80yards max...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

huh? that isnt good is it?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> huh? that isnt good is it?



Teo's pullin your chain.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

lol not cool man . made me think something was wrong with it lol :beer: :beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dude, I super glued the bearings before Al got it. It's just one of those things we do to each other to stay ahead.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> dude, I super glued the bearings before Al got it. It's just one of those things we do to each other to stay ahead.


UR an @$$!!!!!

SF -there is no super glue in bearings.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> UR an @$$!!!!!
> 
> SF -there is no super glue in bearings.


Lol... just kidding.  

Hey SF, there's nothing wrong with the reel. Al doesn't catch too many fish for me to do that.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Lol... just kidding.
> 
> Hey SF, there's nothing wrong with the reel. Al doesn't catch too many fish for me to do that.


lmao !


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dat's some funny chit.

I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

70-100 Yards rigged Should be doable.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Digger said:


> 70-100 Yards rigged Should be doable.


IS THAT GOOD?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Depends on the wind / bait size and stretch of beach your fishing. 

SF - remember the reel is on a 12ft Tica. The rod can only handle and load so much lead. If I rememeber right...the 12 ft Tica loves 6oz and your maxing the rod with 8oz. The amount of distance will depend on how you cast the and load the rod.

I have had the reel on the field and consistantly casted 8oz - 110-135 yards / on the Fusion and HDX

If your new to the 'casting a conventional' game- and you can cast 100 yards with the wind in your face and on a slope on the beach or out wading[ 8nbait + / and half of a spot or a thick bunker chunk ] well...your freakin awesome! Betcha Tommy wants you on the US castin team 

Hope this puts things in perspective.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Depends on the wind / bait size and stretch of beach your fishing.
> 
> SF - remember the reel is on a 12ft Tica. The rod can only handle and load so much lead. If I rememeber right...the 12 ft Tica loves 6oz and your maxing the rod with 8oz. The amount of distance will depend on how you cast the and load the rod.
> 
> ...


yep sure does thanks.


----------

